# Wilderness squatting, Olympia WA



## XMNnmx (Mar 1, 2013)

A friend of mine just told me about wilderness squatting in the forests around Olympia, WA. Apparently camping out in the woods is common among students at Evergreen.

Can anyone corroborate this statement, and/or provide some more information? I'm planning on going up there, and I'm thinking about such an arrangement as a semi-permanent living option.


----------



## zephyr23 (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah i live in olympia a lot of ppl just camp at capital forest. also you can camp in the woods behind the campus. oly is good to street kids. three meals a day at the mission food not bombs and random church feeds, and awesome food bank that all u need is ID to get food. oly all right. now it sucks because rain all the time.


----------



## XMNnmx (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you very much.

And I love rain, so 'tisn't a problem.


----------



## zephyr23 (Mar 2, 2013)

come here in the winter and tell me that


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Mar 2, 2013)

haha no kidding.


----------



## wetcat (Jan 21, 2014)

Ill be there in like a week.


----------



## zephyr23 (Jan 26, 2014)

wet cat it jonah from blackbear you are heading to wa?


----------



## ellilis (Jan 28, 2014)

Heading up there soon as well, seems like a solid idea to me


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 28, 2014)

as an evergreen graduate, i agree with everything everyone else has said here so far. even when i was going to school there occasionally i would crash in the woods out by the dorms.

i just wouldn't get too comfortable in one spot, i'd change spots every day, and not set up a tent or anything like that. i think it would be easier to do in a forest nearer to town than the college, since you could probably pitch a tent and not have to move so often.

evergreen is aware that homeless/homefree people camp out there and is pretty against it. they even brief all their new dorm residents on how they shouldn't let homeless people/friends stay in their dorms. that's why i'd say move around a bit and don't be too obvious if your camping in the woods out there.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 28, 2014)

zephyr23 said:


> and awesome food bank that all u need is ID to get food.



yeah, i have to agree, the food bank in oly is fucking amazing.


----------

